# Toxic Gaz Detector to repair / calibrate / test (412 units)



## alexxx (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi to everyone.

I picked up today 412 portable toxic gaz detectors.
Most of them are labelled "defect" with a sticker, some of them have a sticker mentioning "Cal. Due" (I believe that means Calibration due).

All the same model : BW Gas Alert Micro (4 sensors)

These have been picked up from the provincial hydro electric company, they have been used by the staff to install electricity into mines.
Since the electric company is owned by the government, these have not been tested a lot prior to disposal and might only have minor problems if any... 
(Yes I do love paying taxes in Canada).

If anyone has ever dealt with this type of detectors or knows how to repair them , calibrate and test, I would cut a nice deal.
I would love to have this batch of testers repaired and offered for dirt cheap to forum members who would like to have such a unit for their safety.

The detectors are already equiped with O2, CO2, LEL and H2S cartridges. I know that the sensor cartridges are not cheap but maybe it's possible to find better prices. I only found this source for replacement cartridges.

http://www.jjstech.com/bwsensors.html





cheers

Alex


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 22, 2013)

We use gas sniffers at work for confined space entry. Their use is required by law and the regulations state they must have the sniffers re calibrated once a year. That model you shown isn't particularly expensive, they run about $300 new.
With the hassle and cost of getting them re-calibrated every year, it's easier to go and buy new ones. I don't know what PMs are in the sensors.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 22, 2013)

well, for that price I should probably scrap them... nice boards in there...

will wait a few days to see if anyone here wants to play with this lot...


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 22, 2013)

I would not scrap those "cal.due". I would get some calibration gas and find out, how large the measuring failure is or sellthem directly. I guess many teachers would love to get those for cheap money.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

LEL is that lowerexplosionlevel (UEG in german)? I think so.

A Multi-Warn with LEL and H2S wouldbe a fine thing, when working with thio-leaches or H2S-precipitations! If not for measuring, it could probably be used for detection/sensing. If shipping wasn't that expensive, I would make an offer. Maybe next week, when I've got money again... :lol: 

Those which are stated "defect" you could determine, if some detection cartridges/sensors are still working well and use them to repair the other ones. Be carefull not to contaminate the sensors: no smoking, fresh clean air, really clean hands or gloves without powder and don't touch the sensors directly, if you can avoid this.

Btw: LEL is sniffing every kind of inflammable vapor and gas, also H2 or CxHx...that item is just lovely to own! Imagine you are involved in a car accident, you could rescue people out of the danger zone with a less risc for yourself. And if you know,which gas or vapor it ist, you could use LEL-tables to calculate concentration.Example: H2 maybe 4% LEL and you measure 10% of the LEL,then would be about 0,4% H2 in the atmosphere, - dependent on which stuff was used for calibration. We use toluol normally to be on the save side in most cases. Maybe the same with poisonous flammable gasses like HCN. When leaching cyanide, there should not be HCN at all, so also here it would be some extra safety.

You could ask some hazmat teams, if they were interested to buy some. They may have cheaper possibilies to get them repaired or calibrated.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

> The detectors are already equiped with O2, *CO2*, LEL and H2S cartridges.



I think it is CO and not CO2, if the picture shows the same display as yours.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 23, 2013)

indeed, it's a CO sensor


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 23, 2013)

alexxx said:


> well, for that price I should probably scrap them... nice boards in there...
> 
> will wait a few days to see if anyone here wants to play with this lot...



Don't scrap them because of what I said. Maybe I'm wrong.
I think you'd do well re-selling those just make sure it's known to the buyer they are not calibrated... for legal reasons of course.

In my experience, sniffers past due in calibration still worked fine as long as they wern't abused, knocked about or had the sensors contaminated with something. I'm not saying it's alright to go against the regulation and use them past due for a calibrate. In situations where your life may depend on it I'd think getting them tested and calibrated would be in your best interest.


----------

